

Statistics Done Wrong - felipellrocha
http://www.refsmmat.com/articles/statistics.html

======
drcode
Though the points made in this article are true, it is basically making the
"frequentist vs. bayesianism" argument without mentioning Bayes' Theorem.

In other words, using the included XKCD picture as an example, the likelihood
before any experiments were done that "green jelly beans, specifically, cause
acne" is very very very small, because it's just a silly idea without an
obvious causal mechanism. Therefore, even after the experiment is done, this
likelihood is still vanishingly small (though larger than before.) The fact
that it had "power" as per the p test is a red herring.

